# Playing 4:3 Games on 16:9 Monitor?



## kidman13 (Mar 9, 2005)

I have a Acer 20" Widescreen monitor and I was wondering if there's any way I can play 4:3 games without stretching them?

Most new games support the widescreen resolution but some older ones don't.

Does anyone have any advice?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

What kind of video card do you have? Depending on the video card make (and its user interface to change settings) you can disable the stretch/scaling. If you disable it however, using non-widescreen resolutions will cause some of your monitor real estate to not be used. You can find the settings in the ATI Catalyst Control Center or NVIDIA Control Panel depending on what your video card is.

If your game does not natively support widescreen resolutions, there may be a tweak or modification out there that will. The Widescreen Gaming Forum Wiki (WSGFWiki) holds a large database of games that do not have native support for widescreen and explain in complete detail how to enable the use of widescreen resolutions. You can find the WSGFWiki at this link.


----------



## kidman13 (Mar 9, 2005)

It's a new nVidia GeForce 7900GT

I will check the control panel like you mentioned.

Thanks!


----------



## kidman13 (Mar 9, 2005)

mmhh I have been searching in the nVidia control panel, but can't find what you said. And the game I'm playing isn't on the list on the site you just gave me.

Any other ideas?


----------



## bat21 (Sep 29, 2006)

Check the official game site forums for a modification line you may be able to add to the startup .exe for a 16:9 ratio.


----------

